

Top Most Overhyped Tech Terms - gapanalysis
http://techbuddha.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/top-10-most-overhyped-technology-terms/

======
gapanalysis
Favorites here are:

"Advanced Persistent Threat -> Alarming people thoroughly"

"There is nothing that would make the anti-virus companies happier than mobile
malware to bring their performance degrading, signature-based shakedown
business to a smart phone near you."

"Twitter is the worlds largest manifestation of Skinners operant conditioning
chamber with compulsive tweeting behavior driven by semi-random retweets &
responses."

and :-)

"The biggest risk from the cloud is moisture"

